# cutting down an acrylic tank to make it shorter



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

can anyone tell me what would work best for this. it is eurobraced and i want to cut the top right off to make it a wide open top then use it as a planter.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

A razor sharp samurai sword wielded by a highly trained ninja

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

ancient chinese secret? i was thinking dave and his jack knife but i want to plant before fall,,,,,


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ive cut acrylic with a little water and my table saw


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I found this:
When making straight cuts in acrylic sheet, use a fine-toothed carbide-tipped or high-speed steel blade specifically designed for acrylic cutting. You can also use a sharp fine-toothed plywood or laminate cutting blade if you aren't cutting enough acrylic to warrant buying a special saw blade.

As well:
https://homeguides.sfgate.com/cut-acrylic-table-saw-86142.html

Seems, its all about the "set" of the teeth


----------



## Hammy (Jul 30, 2018)

Watch the whole video lot's of good info
But the cutting starts at around 27th minutes

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Watch the whole video lot's of good info
But the cutting starts at around 27th minutes



I think you meant the cutting starts around 13 min


----------



## Hammy (Jul 30, 2018)

LOL 
I don't know where 27 came from.



Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the responses everyone. i guess i will buy a blade with many teeth.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Keep it cool with a stream of water (as Dave mentioned) or else the acrylic melts onto the blade. I tried drilling an acrylic tank and the acrylic melted and ruined my diamond hole saw bit.

Anthony


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Feed the acrylic slowly into the blade. Practice on a scrap piece first.
Melev's reef website under articles has a lot of information on how he cuts and designs tanks/sumps and tools he uses


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Not just many teeth. You want a "Triple Chip Blade" which remove material by three passes.
Water !! - Want to be electrocuted ;p

1. Do a first cut with the triple chip blade 
2. Then trip the melted part off (1/16 to 1/32) the small trip should not generate enough heat to melt the acrylic
For best result, do the second or third trim with a router.
3. Flame polish to finish off.

I am assuming that your are using some sort of a guide to keep the cut dead straight - if not you will be getting chips and melt the edges even with the triple chip blade.

If all you are using it for is for a planter. Just cut slow with any blade (again, finish with a light second or third pass to clean off the cut). A triple chip blade will cost more than a planter. You could also scrap the rough/melted edge of with a knife then flame polish to finish off.

Remember that after your remove the braces, acrylic has very little flexural strength left - it could bow and blow.

Bring you tank to Coquitlam and I could cut that down for you for a small fee


----------

